# Plant ID help



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

Please can you help with the ID of a plant, i have been told it is quite uncommon in the UK, and will have originated from Tropica

i have been told it is foreground and should carpet

I have look at pictures and thought it is maybe Pogostemon Helferi ??










i will try to get some better pictures once i start to see some growth


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

looks like downois <Pogostemon helferi > to me but some of the fronds look fatter and flatter than normal...hmmm As for a carpet, I am not sure that is the proper way to describe what it does, but it is a nice foreground plant as it stays compact.


----------



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a slightly better picture now (see below)

either way, i have been given quite a lot of this, and it didnt cost a penny


----------



## phanmc (Jun 21, 2004)

Yep, that's Pogostemon Helferi, just a little squished up. It stays pretty compact but will grow taller under lower light settings. It'll throw out side shoots and can become quite a bushy mass, good complement to smaller lawn type foreground like HC or glosso.


----------



## searley (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you, its just i am starting to get a bit more specific about what is going in my tank

i started off putting any plant in to see how it goes, but am now starting to get and idea of what i want, and would like to keep track of what i have or had in the tank

i do have glosso and micro chain sword, not sure which i want yet.

hmm so many decisions


----------

